# ξενερώνω



## Hellegennes (May 12, 2015)

Υπάρχει κάποια καλή αντιστοιχία για το _ξενερώνω_ στα αγγλικά; Κάτι στο ίδιο ρέτζιστερ και με την ίδια έμφαση. Κατά προτίμηση με μικρό δείκτη μπλα μπλα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 12, 2015)

Με την έννοια χάνω το κέφι μου για κάτι ή ξεμεθάω;


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 12, 2015)

Κι εγώ το αναρωτήθηκα και είπα να ρωτήσω αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα ότι σίγουρα εννοεί το πρώτο.
Για το δεύτερο είναι αρκετά εύκολο να βρει κανείς συνώνυμα ξεκινώντας από το sober up.
Για το πρώτο ακόμη δεν έχω κάτι καλό να προτείνω.


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Υπάρχει κάποια καλή αντιστοιχία για το _ξενερώνω_ στα αγγλικά; Κάτι στο ίδιο ρέτζιστερ και με την ίδια έμφαση. Κατά προτίμηση με μικρό δείκτη μπλα μπλα.



Σε βολεύει το ρήμα *sober *που συνήθως κάνει και για τις δύο σημασίες;

1 Make or become sober after drinking alcohol:
[WITH OBJECT]: _that coffee__ *sobered* him *up
*_[NO OBJECT]: _I ought to *sober up* a bit

_1.1 Make or become more serious, sensible, and solemn:
[NO OBJECT]: his expression sobered her 
(as adjective *sobering*) a sobering thought

Με δ.μ. τόσο χαμηλό (= 0,625), δύσκολα θα βρεθεί άλλο. 

*sobering thoughts*

What's the use of getting sober (when you're gonna get drunk again) - Louis Jordan






Για το μεταβατικό _ξενερώνω κάποιον_, μπορούμε ν' ανοίξουμε άλλο σεντούκι με το *spoil the fun / the party* και τα παρόμοια.

I don't want to spoil the party - Beatles


----------



## Hellegennes (May 12, 2015)

Δεν μου κάνει το sober. Εννοείται ότι θέλω την έννοια "μου την χαλάει", "με (προσ)γειώνει", "με κάνει να χάσω το κέφι μου/την διάθεσή μου".


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν μου κάνει το sober. Εννοείται ότι θέλω την έννοια "μου την χαλάει", "με (προσ)γειώνει", "με κάνει να χάσω το κέφι μου/την διάθεσή μου".



Well, it's sobering:



nickel said:


> ...
> Να διακρίνουμε το _*sober*_ = νηφάλιος· συνετός, από το _*sobering*_. Το ρήμα _*sober*_, εκτός από μεταβατικό και αμετάβατο «ξεμεθάω», σημαίνει επίσης: *σοβαρεύω*, αφυπνίζω, *προσγειώνω*, συνετίζω, βάζω μυαλό σε κάποιον κ.λπ. Π.χ.
> (αμετβ.) _His expression sobered instantly_.
> (μετβ.) _He had intended to pursue the law, but it is said that the shock of a contemporary’s death sobered him and instead he went into the Church._
> ...


----------



## azimuthios (May 12, 2015)

Disinfatuation / Disenchantment


----------



## Hellegennes (May 12, 2015)

daeman said:


> Well, it's sobering:



Ναι, απλά δεν μου κάνει ο τόνος. Θέλω κάτι πιο βίαιο. Το ξενερώνω δεν είναι απλώς προσγείωση, είναι άμεση ισοπέδωση και έχει πάντα αρνητική έννοια. Δεν έχει ποτέ την έννοια του να φέρεις κάποιον στο επίπεδο που αρμόζει στην περίσταση. Θα ήθελα κάτι σαν το disenchantment, του Άζι, σε ρέτζιστερ καθομιλουμένης ή και αργκό. Κάτι που να ταιριάζει στο ύφος του παρακάτω παραδείγματος:

_Εκεί που χαβαλεδιάζαμε, πίνοντας χαλαρά τον καφέ μας, ήρθε ο "σύντροφος" και μας ξενέρωσε με τα κηρύγματά του._


----------



## azimuthios (May 12, 2015)

buzz kill

Και για το sober up υπάρχει και το come down http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=come+down


----------



## Alexandra (May 12, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> _Εκεί που χαβαλεδιάζαμε, πίνοντας χαλαρά τον καφέ μας, ήρθε ο "σύντροφος" και μας ξενέρωσε με τα κηρύγματά του._


Ίσως και spoil the fun, burst the bubble, bring down to earth.

Νομίζω ότι κάτι μπορείς να βρεις στα συνώνυμα του spoilsport: killjoy, downer, party pooper, cold water, damper.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 12, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ιδέες!


----------



## pontios (May 12, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ιδέες!



Μια ακόμα, Helle.
turn off

There was this random girl who danced with me at the party last night. She was so hot. But when she grinned at me at me, I noticed she was missing two front teeth. Immediately turned me off, man." (urban dictionary)
She was a turn off.

*turn someone off*
to dull someone's interest in someone or something.

The boring professor turned me off the subject. (source: free dictionary)


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2015)

daeman said:


> ...
> Για το μεταβατικό _ξενερώνω κάποιον_, μπορούμε ν' ανοίξουμε άλλο σεντούκι με το *spoil the fun / the party* και τα παρόμοια.
> ...



Το ανοίξατε το σεντούκι, βλέπω :



Alexandra said:


> Ίσως και spoil the fun, burst the bubble, bring down to earth.
> 
> Νομίζω ότι κάτι μπορείς να βρεις στα συνώνυμα του spoilsport: killjoy, downer, party pooper, cold water, damper.



*burst someone's bubble = καταστρέφω την ψευδαίσθηση, διαλύω την αυταπάτη κάποιου

**killjoy*


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2015)

pontios said:


> ...
> *turn someone off*
> to dull someone's interest in someone or something.
> 
> The boring professor turned me off the subject. (source: free dictionary)



Αυτό είναι καλό! :up:

_informal _Cause someone to feel bored, disgusted, or sexually repelled:
_the idea just turns me off
_
_She was turned off by the overtly sexual messages of most of the men who wrote to her.
Like many other people, I was turned off.
If the idea of wearing big shapes turns you off, indulge in big accessories instead.
_
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/turn-someone-off?q=turn+someone+off
You can't turn me off (in the middle of turning me on) - High Inergy






And its turn-off, a spin-off with Carol Burnett and Tim Conway: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERcbRVh1k7M

Turn on, tune in, drop out ≠ turn off, tune out, drop dead of boredom


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> ... Το ξενερώνω δεν είναι απλώς προσγείωση, είναι άμεση ισοπέδωση και έχει πάντα αρνητική έννοια. Δεν έχει ποτέ την έννοια του να φέρεις κάποιον στο επίπεδο που αρμόζει στην περίσταση.


You're preaching to the choir. 



Hellegennes said:


> Θα ήθελα κάτι σαν το disenchantment, του Άζι, σε ρέτζιστερ καθομιλουμένης ή και αργκό. Κάτι που να ταιριάζει στο ύφος του παρακάτω παραδείγματος:
> 
> _Εκεί που χαβαλεδιάζαμε, πίνοντας χαλαρά τον καφέ μας, ήρθε ο "σύντροφος" και μας ξενέρωσε με τα κηρύγματά του._



... the "comrade" came to rain on our parade with his preachings. 

Αν θέλουμε να κρατήσουμε και τα νερά.


----------

